

Ask HN: Please review my new Facebook app CrazyBookTitles.com - combiclickwise

recommend books with funny titles to friends with CrazyBookTitles<p>http://apps.facebook.com/crazybooktitles/
======
revorad
Unfortunately, you are probably not going to get much favourable response here
because we can't try your app without giving your app access to our
intestines. If you've spent any time on HN, you know most people here hate it.

Do you have a version I can try without FB login?

~~~
combiclickwise
no. as the premise of the app is for you to recommend books to other people. I
hate signups too. I could make one for the other networks I suppose but I cant
find a way to circumvent the basic recommendation premise. each of the
permissions taken are for the application to use legitimately and with
permission from the user at every stage. hope you give it a chance

~~~
revorad
Ok I did. The problem is that the only interesting thing about the books is
their titles. I can't recommend them to my friends because I haven't read any
of them!

Maybe a more fun thing will be to ask people to create funny titles for famous
books?

~~~
combiclickwise
:-) thats a very good idea. Thanks a lot.

